# Red LICORICE



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

I thought someone out there might get a laugh here. For some strange reason I've been craving for







red licorice. I ate alot the other day, and had orange D for 2 days. Guess I won't do that again.







Patty


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Do you crave the taste, texture, the rush or all of the above?







MNL


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I've done the same, and the result is always D.I like its chewiness. Do you suppose the chewing causes the D? For sure it causes the gas. There really isn't much in red licorice, but some people are sensitive to corn syrup.


----------

